# Happy as usual :D



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

Another example of great service from the guys at C&S - all in good order as expected, plus a very nice extra MF towel for free :thumb: who can complain?!

I decided to go for the Poorboys drying towel (the big waffle weave one here) as it was a few ££s less than the big MicroPak one (here), and a bit bigger than the MicroPak one (link) I already had - wondering if I made a mistake though as the edges aren't bad (no silk edging though like my fave one) but the corners have some quite sharp little prickly bits I guess where the edging threads have been sealed/melted. We'll see I guess, but only the best from now on I think 

Oh yea - any idea of an ETA for those German applicator pads still outstanding from the first order? I'd like to try one out compared to my Megs applicator pads.

Thanks again guys


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep  Later this week... On route as we speak....


----------

